# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Βοηθεια για κατασκευη delay μικρου χρονου.

## bougas

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για αν κατασκευασω ενα κυκλωματακι που θα ενεργοποιει ενα ρελε για μερικα miliseconds. Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο μπορει πολυ απλα να γινει αν ενεργοποιω το ρελε μεσω πυκνωτων. Ετσι ενω η εντολη θα ειναι συνεχομενη το ρελε θα μενει ενεργοπιημενο μονο για λιγο χρονο ο οποιος απ οτι εχω δει εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του πυκνωτη που θα επιλεξω. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ρυθμισω τον χρονο που θα μενει ενεργοποιημενο το ρελε μεσω καποιου ποτενσιομετρου?? ΚΑι ανα ναι που πρεπει να μπει αυτο και τι μεγεθος να εχει? Εχω φτιαξει κατι αναλογο εντελως πειραματικα και μου δειχνει οτι λειτουργει απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η αν θα ανατιναχτει μετα απο λιγη χρηση. Τελος υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να υπολογισω τον χρονο που θα μενει ενεργοπιημενο και να γλυτωσω τις δοκιμες με διαφορους πυκνωτες? Η ταση που αθ το ενεργοποιει θα ειναι 12V οποτε αν δειτε στην φωτο κατι λαθος η επικυνδινο που το λετε να το διορθωσω.

----------


## katmadas

Kαλησπερα φιλε...
Για ποσα ms μιλας δηλαδη?Επισης τι θελεις να οδηγισεις?
Γνωμμη μου ειναι οτι γενικα τα ρελε δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενα για να ενεργοποιουνται για λιγα ms...

Αν θες τετοια περιπτωση θα πρεπει να πας σε διακοπτη μεσω τρανσιστορ η φετ και αν θελεις απομβνοση χρησιμοποιεις οπτοκαπλερ.



Το κυκλωμα οδηγησης για συγκεκριμενο χρονο θα το κανεις με ενα 555 σε συνδεσμολογια one shot.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=555+o...w=1244&bih=573

----------


## bougas

Απο το ρελε στην φωτο θα χρησιμοποιω την normal close επαφη και οταν το ρελε ενεργοποιηται θα διακοπτει στιγμιαια το κυκλωμα.  Θελω να ρυθμιζω απο 40-100ms το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι οπως το βλεπεις στην φωτο λειτουργει κανονικα και πιανει χρονους μετρημενους με παλμογραφο 30-60ms απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο. Το εχω υποψην μου το κυκλωμα με το 55 απλα ηθελα να δω αν γινεται χωρις αυτο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για αν κατασκευασω ενα κυκλωματακι που θα ενεργοποιει ενα ρελε για μερικα miliseconds. Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο μπορει πολυ απλα να γινει αν ενεργοποιω το ρελε μεσω πυκνωτων. Ετσι ενω η εντολη θα ειναι συνεχομενη το ρελε θα μενει ενεργοπιημενο μονο για λιγο χρονο ο οποιος απ οτι εχω δει εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του πυκνωτη που θα επιλεξω. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ρυθμισω τον χρονο που θα μενει ενεργοποιημενο το ρελε μεσω καποιου ποτενσιομετρου?? ΚΑι ανα ναι που πρεπει να μπει αυτο και τι μεγεθος να εχει? Εχω φτιαξει κατι αναλογο εντελως πειραματικα και μου δειχνει οτι λειτουργει απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η αν θα ανατιναχτει μετα απο λιγη χρηση. Τελος υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να υπολογισω τον χρονο που θα μενει ενεργοπιημενο και να γλυτωσω τις δοκιμες με διαφορους πυκνωτες? Η ταση που αθ το ενεργοποιει θα ειναι 12V οποτε αν δειτε στην φωτο κατι λαθος η επικυνδινο που το λετε να το διορθωσω.



Καλησπέρα. Νομίζω ότι στην περιγραφή σου έχεις ένα λάθος. Δεν θέλεις να ενεργοποιείται για μερικά msec . Μάλλον θέλεις αφού διακόψης την τροφοδοσία του ρελέ εκείνο να μείνη ενεργοποιημένο για μερικά msec. Αν λοιπόν εννοείς αυτό τότε με τους πυκνωτές που έβαλες είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Απο το ρελε στην φωτο θα χρησιμοποιω την normal close επαφη και οταν το ρελε ενεργοποιηται θα διακοπτει στιγμιαια το κυκλωμα.  Θελω να ρυθμιζω απο 40-100ms το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι οπως το βλεπεις στην φωτο λειτουργει κανονικα και πιανει χρονους μετρημενους με παλμογραφο 30-60ms απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο. Το εχω υποψην μου το κυκλωμα με το 55 απλα ηθελα να δω αν γινεται χωρις αυτο.



Αν όμως θέλεις να ανοιγοκλείνη σε αυτούς τους χρόνους τότε συμφωνώ 100% με το Φάνη οι ρελέδες δεν είναι για τόσο επίπονη εργασία και πρέπει να πας σε κάποιο διακοπτικό κύκλωμα με ημιαγωγούς.

----------


## bougas

> Καλησπέρα. Νομίζω ότι στην περιγραφή σου έχεις ένα λάθος. Δεν θέλεις να ενεργοποιείται για μερικά msec . Μάλλον θέλεις αφού διακόψης την τροφοδοσία του ρελέ εκείνο να μείνη ενεργοποιημένο για μερικά msec. Αν λοιπόν εννοείς αυτό τότε με τους πυκνωτές που έβαλες είναι μια χαρά.



Κι ομως δεν ειναι λαθος η περιγραφη. Με το κυκλωμα που φαινεται στην φωτο οταν δινω 12v ακομη και μονιμα το ρελε ανοιγοκλεινει στιγμιαια μονο μια φορα. Οταν ξαναδωσω παλι 12V παλι ανοιγοκλεινει στιγμιια αμεσως οχι οταν κοψω την τροφοδοσια. Μπορει να ακουγεται αλοκοτο αλλα ετσι δουλυει και επειδη και εμενα μου φαινεται περιεργο γι αυτο ζητησα την αποψη σας. Μαλιστα στο παραπανω πειραματικο κυκλωμα ο χρονος που διαρκει το ανοιγοκλεισιμο του ρελε επιρεαζεται απο την θεση του ποτενσιομετρου.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Κι ομως δεν ειναι λαθος η περιγραφη. Με το κυκλωμα που φαινεται στην φωτο οταν δινω 12v ακομη και μονιμα το ρελε ανοιγοκλεινει στιγμιαια μονο μια φορα. Οταν ξαναδωσω παλι 12V παλι ανοιγοκλεινει στιγμιια αμεσως οχι οταν κοψω την τροφοδοσια. Μπορει να ακουγεται αλοκοτο αλλα ετσι δουλυει και επειδη και εμενα μου φαινεται περιεργο γι αυτο ζητησα την αποψη σας. Μαλιστα στο παραπανω πειραματικο κυκλωμα ο χρονος που διαρκει το ανοιγοκλεισιμο του ρελε επιρεαζεται απο την θεση του ποτενσιομετρου.



Ναι το υπέθεσα κι αυτό όταν είπες ότι χρησιμοποιείς την NC επαφή για να τροφοδοτήσεις το πηνίο του. Οκ.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μας δίνεις το σχηματικό αυτού που έφτιαξες; Αυτό που λες γίνεται αν σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ βάλεις ένα πυκνωτή και παράλληλα σ' αυτόν μια αντίσταση.

----------


## bougas

Δεν εχω καποιο σχηματικο οτι φαινεται στην φωτο μονο. Οτι δεν φαινεται μπορω να στο εξηγησω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι ρε παιδί μου, δεν μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις αυτό που έκανες σε ένα χαρτί;

----------


## lepouras

Αντώνη μπορείς να  επιβεβαιώσεις αν το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό που ζωγράφισα?(έτσι το είδα πάντως στην φωτογραφία).
xronokykloma.JPG

----------


## TΣΙΠΟΥΡ+ΙΔΗΣ

Δοκίμασε αυτό  Η τιμή του πυκνωτή για καθυστέρηση 15sec είναι 15/3R = 1327 μF

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν νομίζω ότι θέλει να κάνει αυτό. Μάλλον θέλει μόλις δώσει τροφοδοσία να οπλίσει το ρελέ, και μετά από ένα συγκεκριμένο χρόνο να ανοίξει.

----------


## bougas

xronokykloma2.jpgΑν και η ζωγραφικη μου ειναι αθλια προσπαθησα πατωντας πανω στο δικο σου σχεδιο να αποτυπωσω τι εχω κανει. Με την δικη σου συνδεσμολογια ο χρονος δεν ρυθμιζοταν γυριζοντας το ποτενσιομετρο οποτε δοκιμασα ετσι και ρυθμιζεται. Το ρελε κανει ενα στιγμιαιο ανοιγοκλεισιμο οταν το τροφοδοτεις και επανερχεται αμεσως στην αρχικη του κατασταση μη οπλισμενο δηλαδη. Αναλογα με το μεγεθος του πυκνωτη και την θεση του ποτενσιομετρου αυξωμεωνεται ο χρονο που διαρκει αυτο το ανοιγοκλεισιμο. Δεν ξερει αν στεκει η αν ειναι εντελως λαθος αλλα ετσι λειτουργει αυτο που εχω φτιαξει. Ακομη και αν το καλωδιο μεινει συνδεδεμενο στην τροφοδοσια το ρελε δεν μενει ενεργοποιημενο κανει μονο ενα ανοιγωκλεισιμο. Εδω υπαρχει μια εξηγηση για το τι συμβαινει.http://www.simprojects.nl/toggle_to_momentary.htm

----------


## lepouras

Αντώνη δεν είναι καμιά τρομερή εξήγηση(τουλάχιστον για εμένα ελπίζω)απλά μέχρι να φορτίσει ο πυκνωτής θα διαρρέετε από ρεύμα και το πηνίο του ρελέ. με την αντίσταση και τα άλλα κόλπα προσπαθείς να επιβραδύνεις την φόρτιση αυτή άρα αυξάνετε ο χρόνος που θα διαρρέετε από ρεύμα το πηνίο.μόλις ο πυκνωτής φορτήσει σταματά και στο κύκλωμα να κυκλοφορεί ρεύμα (διότι είναι σε σειρά)άρα έχουμε διακοπή.φυσικά από ότι γνωρίζω(και έτσι ελπίζω) υπάρχει και κάποιο όριο σε αυτό γιατί αν ρίξουμε πολλή την τιμή του ρεύματος (για να κερδίσουμε παραπάνω χρόνο)δεν θα είναι αρκετό ώστε να διεγερθεί το πηνίο και σαν συνέπεια δεν θα οπλίζει το ρελε.
γιαυτό ο  κάθε πυκνωτής μπορεί να σου δώσει από-έως κάποιους χρόνους και εξαρτάτε από την χωρητικότητά του..
Φίλιππε ελπίζω να μην είπα καμιά πατάτα και να τα έχω καταλάβει και εγώ σωστά.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλημέρα αν αντικατασταθεί η αντίσταση με τρίμερ  μικρής τιμής τότε θα ρυθμίσεις την ροή του ρεύματος και στην προσπάθεια του να φορτώσει ο πυκνωτής  καθυστερεί περισσότερο Να θυμάσαι μικρότερη αντίσταση λιγότερο ρεύμα   Αν κατάλαβα καλά το θέμα !!!

----------


## lepouras

Μιχάλη η αντίσταση είναι τριμερ αλλά στο σχέδιο το έκανα πρόχειρα με την ζωγραφική και μπορεί να μην φαίνεται καλά.
και είναι ανάποδα από αυτό που είπες.

----------


## bougas

Η αντισταση βρισκεται εκει για να ξεφορτιζει τον  πυκνωτη δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να ρυθμισεις κατι απο κει αλαλζωντας το μεγεθος της απλα αλλαζει ο χρονςο που χρειαζεται μεχρι να αποφορτιστει ο πυκνωτης. Χωρις αυτην ο πυκνωτης μενει φορτισμενος παρολ που το ρελε κανει το ανοιγωκλεισιμο μαι φορα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Μιχάλη η αντίσταση είναι τριμερ αλλά στο σχέδιο το έκανα πρόχειρα με την ζωγραφική και μπορεί να μην φαίνεται καλά.
> και είναι ανάποδα από αυτό που είπες.



Δηλαδή δίνοντας τάση οπλίζει το ρελέ και με καθυστέρηση ανοίγει ? και η αντίσταση σε σειρά     
ξανά είδα το σχέδιο είναι δυο αντιστάσεις που δημιουργούν ένα διαιρέτη τάσεως φορτώνει ο πυκνωτής 
και με την βοήθεια του διεγείρει το ρελε και των χρόνο το ελέγχει απο δυο φάσεις απο την χωρητικότητα
του πυκνωτή και από την τιμή της αντίστασις  Όσο μεγαλώνει η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή μεγαλώνει  
και ο χρόνος όσο μικραίνει η αντίσταση μικραίνει και  ο χρόνος οπλισμού του ρελέ  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Θεωρώ λάθος την ύπαρξη του τρίμερ και του πυκνωτή σε σειρά με αυτό. Η διάρκεια της καθυστέρησης μπορεί να ελεγχθεί από ένα σκέτο πυκνωτή σε σειρά αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν μεταβλητοί ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές.

----------


## bougas

> Δηλαδή δίνοντας τάση οπλίζει το ρελέ και με καθυστέρηση ανοίγει ? και η αντίσταση σε σειρά     
> ξανά είδα το σχέδιο είναι δυο αντιστάσεις που δημιουργούν ένα διαιρέτη τάσεως φορτώνει ο πυκνωτής 
> και με την βοήθεια του διεγείρει το ρελε και των χρόνο το ελέγχει απο δυο φάσεις απο την χωρητικότητα
> του πυκνωτή και από την τιμή της αντίστασις  Όσο μεγαλώνει η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή μεγαλώνει  
> και ο χρόνος όσο μικραίνει η αντίσταση μικραίνει και  ο χρόνος οπλισμού του ρελέ



Η αντισταση δεν επιρεαζει καθολου το χρονο φορτισης των πυκνωτων ειναι εκει μονο για να ξεφορτισει τον πυκνωτη κανει ενα ειδους reset να το πω αν και δεν ειναι η σωστη λεξη. Αν αφαιρεσουμε την αντισταση απο το κυλωμα θα πρεπει καθε φορα μετα το πρωτο ανογοκλεισιμο του ρελε να ακουμπαμε το καλωδιο που δωσαμε ταση στον αρνητικο πολο της μπαταριας ωστε να γινει η αποφορτιση. Η αντισταση και το μεγεθος της απλα επιρεαζει τον χρονο που θα γινει η αποφορτιση.Αν δειτε στο Link που ανεβασα σ εκεινο το σχεδιο γινεται η αποφορτιση μεσω του διακοπτη ο οποιος εχει την μεια επαφη του ενωμενη στο -. Πρακτικα τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει. Το θεμα ειναι αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να υπολογιστει απο πριν το μεγεθος των πυκνωτων για καθε χρονο που θελουμε να πετυχουμε.

----------


## eebabs2000

Τ=2πRC
όπου
T: o χρόνος φόρτισης ή αποφόρτισης του πυκνωτή (ανάλογα πως χρησιμοποιείται το δικτύωμα R-C) σε sec
π: 3.14
R: η τιμή της αντίστασης σε Ω
C: η τιμή του πυκνωτή σε Farad

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να υπολογιστεί ο χρόνος που θα πάρεις με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή, διότι πολύ απλά δεν ξέρεις στα πόσα V οπλίζει το ρελέ και στα πόσα V ανοίγει. Ακόμα και στο ίδιο κύκλωμα που έχεις φτιάξει αν βάλεις ένα άλλο ρελέ θα πάρεις πιθανότατα διαφορετικούς χρόνους.

----------

